# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Self Sufficient Organic  Farming

## 1stvermont

Looking for any and all good info [books/webpages] on self sufficient organic farming. Experience would be best thanks.

----------


## jllundqu

> Looking for any and all good info [books/webpages] on self sufficient organic farming. Experience would be best thanks.


Define self-sufficient.

Do you mean in terms of being able to produce/store enough food for you and your family long term without the need to supplement with store-bought produce?  How much land do you have to farm?

----------


## 1stvermont

> Define self-sufficient.
> 
> Do you mean in terms of being able to produce/store enough food for you and your family long term without the need to supplement with store-bought produce?  How much land do you have to farm?



produce as much as needed for ourselves and reduce outside costs as much as possible. around 10 acres.

----------


## Iowa

I honestly don't know how much you'd reduce costs.  You'd do it some, but it wouldn't be a mint.  It probably wouldn't hurt to sell some of your excess (if you have any) to at least recoup your costs of seed, starter, and water.  Everything is so cheap.  Corn bushel prices will not substantially change and I don't see much else greatly changing.  All this is not to discourage you.  I recommend really doing a cost analysis if you want to seriously save.  If you have the time though, it's a great way to have great food and take a little satisfaction.

----------


## tod evans

> produce as much as needed for ourselves and reduce outside costs as much as possible. around 10 acres.


As a kid we kept a 5 acre garden, the garden from hell as us 6 kids referred to it.

Canning started in June and continued through September, literally thousands of jars of various vegetables and even some meat.

With a 50hp tractor and a Troybilt Horse all of us kids had to put in 2 hr every day in the garden unless it rained.

We composted etc...

That was almost 50 years ago, I learned my lesson. Farming/gardening is a full time job...

----------


## donnay

> Looking for any and all good info [books/webpages] on self sufficient organic farming. Experience would be best thanks.


Here are some good books:

https://www.amazon.com/Four-Season-H...ESCX7JT2GTXQ5Y

https://www.amazon.com/New-Organic-G...WCX2MZQPE4YANW

https://www.amazon.com/Winter-Harves...189B2ZTCV5R2SC

I learned a great deal from Eliot Coleman.

----------


## tod evans

Organic Gardening and Mother Earth News were good publications in the 70's...

Might could E-Bay copies?

----------


## donnay

> Organic Gardening and Mother Earth News were good publications in the 70's...
> 
> Might could E-Bay copies?


Mother Earth News is still around.  If you have a Tractor Supply close they sell them.

----------


## tod evans

> Mother Earth News is still around.  If you have a Tractor Supply close they sell them.


Prevention was good too but not so much about gardening...

----------


## donnay

> Prevention was good too but not so much about gardening...



Older Good Housekeeping, Country Living and Readers Digests were good too.

https://www.motherearthnews.com/stor...ne/send-a-gift

----------


## 1stvermont

thanks everyone for the links.

----------


## donnay

The Grow Network is a good website too:  http://thegrownetwork.com

----------


## tod evans

Get the Foxfire books!

https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Coll.../dp/B00MRH3RYU

----------


## donnay

> Get the Foxfire books!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Coll.../dp/B00MRH3RYU


Yes!  I forgot about them.   I have the whole set.

----------

